# Help locating adapter cable Single DIN to Dual Din Stereo



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

I purchased a VW OEM iPod adapter, but it appears to be missing the correct cable to connect to my car.
It has the cable to connect to a single din radio but I have a dual DIN Monsoon system, Does someone know of a single DIN to dual DIN adapter cable?


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Help locating adapter cable Single DIN to Dual Din Stereo (woofie2)*

I think this will do it, trying to find some answers.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Help locating adapter cable Single DIN to Dual Din Stereo (woofie2)*

that is exactly the part you need


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Help locating adapter cable Single DIN to Dual Din Stereo (VReihenmotor6)*

thanks, ordering to see


----------

